# ActiveSync and Dell X51V problems



## hofshi (May 21, 2006)

hi,
Since a few days ago, I am the owner of the Dell Axim X51V.
I am experiencing great difficulties in making ActiveSync detect my device.

My system spec:
Win XP Pro SP2
2GHz processor, 768MB RAM
ZoneAlarm Pro
Norton Antivirus 2003
ActiveSync 4.1
Dell Axim X51V, WM5

My Problem:
- I can't sync my device
- If the device in turned on in the cradle, and I reboot my desktop computer, then windows comes up, and ActiveSync is stuck on "connecting"
- If I take my Axim out of the cradle, and put it back in, my device is not detected. (a new "local area connection" comes up with an error of "limited or no connectivity"

What I've tried:
- ActiveSync Uninstall and reinstall , including 4.2 Beta
-openning all the ports in my firewall, and granting full access to the 4 apps that are related to ActiveSync
- uninstalling my Firewall - still no ability to sync
- everything else that was thrown at me at several forums.


I'd appreciate any ideas you may have that might solve my problem.

Thanks,
Hofshi


----------



## hofshi (May 21, 2006)

removal of Peerguardian2 solved the problem.


----------



## Tiffany1489 (May 25, 2006)

Hi, I've had my Axim X51 since November of 2005 and I have YET to get it to sync! It worked once, but pretty much never again since.

I have done all the same things you've done, I've even had Dell Tech Support try to help, but no one has been able to solve my problem. I'm going absolutely insane. 

What is this thing you removed that you said helped?


----------



## hofshi (May 21, 2006)

Hi,
sorry for the late response.
what helped me with sync-ing was the removal of an application called "peerguardian 2"
hope that helps...
good luck!


----------

